# Opened up a FSI 16V Turbo today.



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

Figured maybe some people want to see: 
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/index....KOHLD
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/index....KOHLD
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/index....KOHLD
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/index....KOHLD
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/index....KOHLD
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/index....KOHLD
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/index....KOHLD


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Opened up a FSI 16V Turbo today. (Mad Mel)*

http://www.mijnalbum.nl/index....KOHLD
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/index....KOHLD
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/index....KOHLD
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/index....KOHLD
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/index....KOHLD
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/index....KOHLD
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/index....KOHLD

Pistons are forged, crank is forged looks like a solid motor to me athough the rods look skinny.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Opened up a FSI 16V Turbo today. (Mad Mel)*

THANKS!
oh yeah...why did you have to open it up?


_Modified by vdubspeed at 1:05 PM 6-26-2005_


----------



## Steve Soda (May 24, 2005)

*Re: Opened up a FSI 16V Turbo today. (Mad Mel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mad Mel* »_

Pistons are forged, crank is forged looks like a solid motor to me athough the rods look skinny.

it looks pretty stout... that oil pump rig looks prety solid... and those main caps look tough...


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Opened up a FSI 16V Turbo today. (Steve Soda)*

I opened it because i am using it for a 2.0 20V.


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: Opened up a FSI 16V Turbo today. (Mad Mel)*

you going to keep the balance shafts in there??


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Opened up a FSI 16V Turbo today. (jwatts)*

No.


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: Opened up a FSI 16V Turbo today. (Mad Mel)*

Hey, let's see the cylinder head and related parts!


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Opened up a FSI 16V Turbo today. (Scott F. Williams)*

what parts are being used for a 2.0L 20V?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Opened up a FSI 16V Turbo today. (97 Golf SC)*

Please pictures of the head!


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Opened up a FSI 16V Turbo today. (2kjettaguy)*

Already sold the head, should be getting a new engine soon. Will take pics of it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif btw head looks really good and can be used on some hybrid with injectors in mani or so.


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: Opened up a FSI 16V Turbo today. (Mad Mel)*

Is the intake manifold made of plastic or aluminum? Can extra injectors be positioned so that they spray directly at the intake valves? I'd love to see some detailed photos of the valves with the intake manifold removed.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Opened up a FSI 16V Turbo today. (Mad Mel)*

what head do you plan on putting on a Direct injection block?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Opened up a FSI 16V Turbo today. (97 Golf SC)*

Building an NA 20V?


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Opened up a FSI 16V Turbo today. (Wizard-of-OD)*

The 20V head fits, it's going to be a 2.0 20VT with Carrillo's and other pistons. Still needs a lot of modification though.


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: Opened up a FSI 16V Turbo today. (Mad Mel)*

Okay, here is a crazy question... Why are you changing the 16v head and the FSI for the 20v head and regular injection? Have you found that the new head does not flow as much air as the 1.8T? It seems that you are going backwards!


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Opened up a FSI 16V Turbo today. (Scott F. Williams)*

I think the 16V FSI head is better than the 20V because of the small intake lifters on the 20V head. And the 16V FSI has some nice valvetrain that should allow some nice cams but i have all the 20V stuff (manifolds, big port heads etc) And i don't have a FSI head anymore. Maybe i change my mind if i have another head and have a good look at it (should be getting another engine soon, will make some pics of it)


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

Roller rocker arms that's what it is.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Opened up a FSI 16V Turbo today. (Mad Mel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mad Mel* »_I think the 16V FSI head is better than the 20V because of the small intake lifters on the 20V head

Mel I think what scott is trying to say is why buy a 2.0 FSiT engine just for the block and crank when you could have done the same thing with an AEG 2.0 8V Block for alot less (unless you got the FSi engine free).
Can you take a picture of the dipstick and its mounting points on the block?


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Opened up a FSI 16V Turbo today. (Wizard-of-OD)*

Remember i am from europe and there aren't alot of 2.0 engines around, you can't pick them up for low prices as you could in the US. And the 20V head bolts directly to the FSI block and it has forged mahle's that could work with some machining and the block itself seems mighty strong. I shoot some pics for you tommorrow (23.30 over here







)


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: Opened up a FSI 16V Turbo today. (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Mel I think what scott is trying to say is why buy a 2.0 FSiT engine just for the block and crank when you could have done the same thing with an AEG 2.0 8V Block for alot less (unless you got the FSi engine free).
Can you take a picture of the dipstick and its mounting points on the block?


Cast VS forged crank for one...
What is strange is that VW/Audi were claiming the 2.0 could hold alot more cylinder pressure then the 1.8t could but it appears they have the same crappy rods as the later ones..


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Opened up a FSI 16V Turbo today. (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_Cast VS forged crank for one...

Agreed but there hasnt been a case of someone breaking a Cast Crank (as yet).

_Quote, originally posted by *Mad Mel* »_Remember i am from europe and there aren't alot of 2.0 engines around, you can't pick them up for low prices as you could in the US. And the 20V head bolts directly to the FSI block and it has forged mahle's that could work with some machining and the block itself seems mighty strong. I shoot some pics for you tommorrow (23.30 over here







)

Thanks alot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: Opened up a FSI 16V Turbo today. (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Agreed but there hasnt been a case of someone breaking a Cast Crank (as yet).


don't have to break a crank for it to be a problem.


----------



## FaTT mk1 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Opened up a FSI 16V Turbo today. (Mad Mel)*

How much machining is going to be needed for them pistons to clear the valves and to get the right compression too ???


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Opened up a FSI 16V Turbo today. (FaTT mk1)*

I am finding out about the pistons







(forged Mahle btw, notice the 225hp APX pistons beside them) 
And the rods look even crappier than the 20V ones, especially the small end. 

Do you guys know if the drive wheel on the crank for the oil pump is removable?


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: Opened up a FSI 16V Turbo today. (Mad Mel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mad Mel* »_
And the rods look even crappier than the 20V ones, especially the small end. 


Are you comparing them to the later 1.8t rods or the ones that are like the early 16V rods?
From the pics they look identical to the rods in the later 1.8ts.. same markings.
The little ends of the rod are tappered right?


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Opened up a FSI 16V Turbo today. (chris86vw)*

Added 26pics inc of the rods.
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/index....KOHLD
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/index....KOHLD
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/index....KOHLD
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/index....KOHLD
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/index....KOHLD
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/index....KOHLD
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/index....KOHLD
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/index....KOHLD
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/index....KOHLD
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/index....KOHLD
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/index....KOHLD
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/index....KOHLD
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/index....KOHLD
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/index....KOHLD
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/index....KOHLD
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/index....KOHLD
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/index....KOHLD
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/index....KOHLD
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/index....KOHLD
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/index....KOHLD
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/index....KOHLD
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/index....KOHLD
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/index....KOHLD
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/index....KOHLD
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/index....KOHLD


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Opened up a FSI 16V Turbo today. (Mad Mel)*

Thanks for the great pics. I was wondering if you could measure the bore spacing- all the previous ones are 88mm, and I'm wondering if the FSI might (I hope) have changed.
hmm..but you said the 20V head bolts right on..so it must be the same..damn.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: Opened up a FSI 16V Turbo today. (Mad Mel)*

Well thats definite confirmation.. crappy rods.. I'm going to go return my A3 now.. That blows
Nice to see the pump bolts on. WAs that chain the 1.8t chain or was it the 2.0T chain? Doesnt' look like it has provisions for the tensioner like the 1.8t.. but I may just have looked at it wrong.


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Opened up a FSI 16V Turbo today. (chris86vw)*

The tensioner fits, the chain is off the 20V.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: Opened up a FSI 16V Turbo today. (Mad Mel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mad Mel* »_The tensioner fits, the chain is off the 20V. 

Ok I see the bolt hole now.. I somehow skipped over two of them and one of them showed it was there, the one I saw didn't look like it was there.
Thats cool, so with the tensioner does the chain fit?
Thats gonna be quite a bit of hp freed up by removing the balance shafts.


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Opened up a FSI 16V Turbo today. (chris86vw)*

The chainwheels are different, still figuring something for that. If i could fit a 20V chainwheel on the FSI crank but i think they are non removable.


----------



## kellera6 (Mar 2, 2004)

Is the 2.0t an interference engine like the 1.8t? If it isn't, that would free up people's worries about replacing timing belts so religiously.


----------



## fdc (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (kellera6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kellera6* »_Is the 2.0t an interference engine like the 1.8t? If it isn't, that would free up people's worries about replacing timing belts so religiously.

I asked the same question a while ago on the b6 forum and I didn't
get an answer. Looking at the shape of the pistons it could be.
Can any one confirm ?
fdc


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (fdc)*

You can pretty much gurantee any motor that has the pistons notched out to clear the valves durning normal operation is going to be interference..


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

100% no question. In the interest to create more compact/smaller engines, everyone is going to interference motors. It's also the same reason vw runs a single cam sprocket for the timing belt. This allows for a smaller head footprint. Just the way it goes.


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (Fast929)*

I'm sure it's a interference engine.


----------



## kellera6 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Mad Mel)*

That's too bad.


----------

